# Baste chicken with smoking?



## seandje (Sep 28, 2009)

When I smoke a chicken, I usually use the whole chicken.  I brine it, rub it and then smoke it.  I don't touch it again until it's finished.

I was thinking about using my own vinegar based sauce for a baste in the future.  Should I still rub it if I do?  Should I use the rub I usually use with chicken or the one I use on pork?  How often should I baste the chicken?


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 28, 2009)

If your skins are tender the way you are doing them, you don't need to change. But if they are rubbery, basting (mopping) every 30-40 minutes makes a difference... and DEFINITELY include vinegar in that mop. My last batch I neglected the vinegar, and the skins are edible but less tender than I like.


----------



## napalm (Sep 28, 2009)

Whenever I do my spicy garlic chicken I always baste once or twice, I find if I don't, and its a long cook time, then the garlic can sometimes dry the skin out. Since basting I've never had this problem so if it works for me, it might do for you too. 

Alex


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2009)

I always spritz my chickens after the first hour and that is to let the rub set on the skin. Then spritz, I use a apple juice and cidar vinagar mixture in mine but there are alot of differant spirtzs out there alot of folks here like to put liqour in theirs but I don't. I usually spritz on the hour or so.


----------

